
Show HN: Birch, an IRC client written in bash - dylan2211
https://github.com/dylanaraps/birch
======
jack_codes
I haven't actually tried running the client but I really enjoyed reading
through the script and learning about the approach.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
Why?

~~~
easytiger
Because one can

